# Upcoming Anime



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

Enjoy. Some good looking ones coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing really interessant in there, maybe except My Mr. Lovecraft (which I fear will just become a stereotypical Gakuen anime) and IS (which will probably become a Mecha anime with Harem elements).


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Nothing really interessant in there, maybe except My Mr. Lovecraft (which I fear will just become a stereotypical Gakuen anime) and IS (which will probably become a Mecha anime with Harem elements).


I'll probably _try_ most of them, but there'll likely only be a few _actually_ good ones unfortunately...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 25, 2010)

Good ones there~! Guess my watching list will become even bigger x3


----------



## Cyan (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, the autumn and winter anime are not very interesting to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That leave me time to see older one !

There's only 2 OAV I'm waiting : .Hack and Ah! My goddess.


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Good ones there~! Guess my watching list will become even bigger x3


...
Cyan:- yeah, winter ones are generally worse imho than the summer/spring ones, but when you've watched all of those that you want to :3


----------



## pitman (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have time for this season and the winter ones are already announced ?!
This is going to kill me, I wanna watch the pink-chainsaw one.


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I don't have time for this season and the winter ones are already announced ?!
> This is going to kill me, I wanna watch the pink-chainsaw one.


This. It sounds awesome/lolsworthy.


----------



## nasune (Oct 25, 2010)

Well gosick sounds kinda interesting, and IS (though that depends on the mechs really).


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone watched fairytail. i love that


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> anyone watched fairytail. i love that


This 'temper speaks the truth v_v


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 25, 2010)

The only one that looks fairly interesting is Beelzebub. But i read the manga so i already now that it's good. The others are looking so generic :/


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 25, 2010)

damn wolverine anime. the iron man anime sucks with that bishounen villain. hope they won't kill wolvie's rep


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 25, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doyou know if the manga is i english.


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, definately is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's in pretty much any language you want


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 25, 2010)

the supernatural tv-series is getting an OVA x_x


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 25, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yes! I'm heavily into the following manga bleach, full metal, high school of the dead and deathnote + Fairytail oh and btw this next parts random cuz im happy


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read most of those, or parts of. I _hate_ reading manga online.Also: streaming, I don't do streaming, as I'd rather wait, and have it whenever, than have it lag, or rely on an internet connection to re-watch stuff.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 25, 2010)

Read a few synopses,
A harem show.
A few action things.
An incest show.
Looks like a pretty awful season.


----------



## pitman (Oct 25, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Read a few synopses,
> A harem show.
> A few action things.
> An incest show.
> Looks like a pretty awful season.



For last couple years I have seen people calling each season awful, you just need to know not to watch the shovelfapware...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 25, 2010)

i buy it i love owning boots so much better


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 29, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, they make hentai for that!
Heh, well lemme know wut's actually good then.
Though I still don't know what's good from the Fall season.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 29, 2010)

Only one's interesting to me is, the new yugioh(Just because its a card game XD), Beezlebub, and maybe the mecha.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Read a few synopses,
> A harem show.
> A few action things.
> An incest show.
> Looks like a pretty awful season.


your forgot random moe blob shit, and some hentai


----------



## hakusa (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, I didn't know the list for Winter '10 is out already.
Hmm, I don't really know what to feel about this. :\ The only new series I am looking forward to is GOSICK. I haven't been getting my mystery-genre fix for quite a while. DX I've played the game of Starry Sky, but the anime is being done by DEEN. Am already disappointed by looking at the main-website's "character" page. orz

And weee, Fafner movie~ XD And Kara no Kyoukai: Epilogue, and Ah! My Goddess OAD. :3

P.S. I find Wolverine's face a bit too long...


----------



## eponie (Nov 5, 2010)

kimi ni todoke 2nd & GOSICK

I am following 3 or 4 this fall

( panty&stocking, arakawa undert the bridge 2nd, 
Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru, and probably Star Driver)

but really no much interesting and not much for girls in coming season...


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

IS definatly looks intresting adn will give it a shot, furthermore Im sooooo expacting more Gundam ;@


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wolverine is the only one that interests me.


----------

